# is iSCSI ready yet?

## bl8n8r

Hi,

I've got a Gentoo box with sys-block/open-iscsi  version 2.0.870.3

installed.  The initiator is hooked up to a FreeNAS 0.69.2 iscsi target.

When I try and dump a dd call out to the mounted iscsi device,

the Gentoo box emits the below[0] into dmesg.  Anyone know what's

up? The freenas box system.log has[1] in it.

Thanks

[0]

XFS mounting filesystem sdb1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb1

 connection1:0: Got CHECK_CONDITION but invalid data buffer size of 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1568

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)

 connection1:0: Got CHECK_CONDITION but invalid data buffer size of 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 544

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)

 connection1:0: Got CHECK_CONDITION but invalid data buffer size of 0

...

INFO: task dd:7532 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

"echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

dd            D ffffffff8067b1c0     0  7532   6962

 ffff8800709ffc08 0000000000000082 0000000000000000 ffffe20001a92ef0

 ffffffff809eb040 0000000000000246 00007f213604f680 ffff88007f176eb0

 ffff88007fbccbf0 ffff88007f1770e8 0000000200000002 ffff88007f1770e8

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8027aa80>] zone_statistics+0x3c/0x5f

 [<ffffffff803aebdd>] vn_iowait+0x82/0x99

 [<ffffffff80254daa>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

 [<ffffffff8039dafe>] xfs_trans_unlocked_item+0x24/0x3e

 [<ffffffff803a3dcb>] xfs_setattr+0x4a0/0x9d6

 [<ffffffff803ab56a>] xfs_vn_setattr+0x18/0x1d

 [<ffffffff802abcbd>] notify_change+0x16a/0x27d

 [<ffffffff80299d67>] do_truncate+0x87/0xa8

 [<ffffffff802a2778>] may_open+0x14f/0x16c

 [<ffffffff802a4d1a>] do_filp_open+0x493/0x8c9

 [<ffffffff802ac40c>] expand_files+0x2f/0x1db

 [<ffffffff8029902e>] do_sys_open+0x48/0xcc

 [<ffffffff8021cd4b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)

 connection1:0: Got CHECK_CONDITION but invalid data buffer size of 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 18976

 connection1:0: detected conn error (1011)

[1]

...

Aug 26 17:31:19 freenas iscsi-target: pid 21571:target.c:1317: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_data_decap() failed

Aug 26 17:31:19 freenas iscsi-target: pid 21571:iscsi.c:1149: ***ERROR*** Bad "Opcode": Got 0 expected 5.

Aug 26 17:31:19 freenas iscsi-target: pid 21571:target.c:1317: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_data_decap() failed

Aug 26 17:31:19 freenas iscsi-target: pid 21571:iscsi.c:1149:CLOG

----------

## bl8n8r

Just in case anyone else reads this post, don't bother with iscsi-initiators on gentoo.

I installed Centos 5.3 on a laptop tday and was able to work with iSCSI from the freenas box just

fine.

----------

## bl8n8r

After following up on a couple open-iscsi threads*, I decided to swap out the FreeNAS box with knoppix and tgtd.  Seems like some initiators don't work so hot with some targets.  All works fine from Gentoo now.

[*] - http://www.mail-archive.com/open-iscsi@googlegroups.com/msg02713.html

----------

